# Jib practice?



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

So, there's no snow in my town yet, but the mountains are nearby. Anyways, I'm getting into park riding, jibbing, what not and I was curious if I'm hurting my board by using a 4*4 fence post wrapped with a section of carpet? In the process of making a box and small rail for backyard practice once the snow comes, but was curious if the carpet or very solid wood post is hurting my board anymore than regular jibbing on a mountain.

Keep in mind I'm using an 11 year old Rozzy Nomad for the practice, lol. It will become my powder day only board this season. I bought a 2011 Ride Machete.

What are the possible surfaces I could use for my boxes? I know about plexi glass or lexan. Seen aluminum used before and puckboard seems to get used quite a bit too. I have all the access to wood I could want, but as for the other stuff for the surface of the box, I'm looking for cheap alternatives. I've thought about the PVC pipe along the top of the box too, although for that I'd like to get my hands on a large one in diameter, say a foot high, instead of putting a bunch together. 

Cheers!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

my practice beam is just wood and no damage what so ever to board. Most jib features at the mountain will beat up your board more than anything you make at home.

I would not use plexi glass it will break and is very sharp


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

slyder said:


> my practice beam is just wood and no damage what so ever to board. Most jib features at the mountain will beat up your board more than anything you make at home.
> 
> I would not use plexi glass it will break and is very sharp


Sweet, Cheers man!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

If you are going the pvc route instead use the black ribbed drain pipe a lot stringer and you can get it in bi diameters.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry it is stronger a.d bigger diameters


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

I just noticed people using turf for their boxes in the summertime. Is there anything wrong with doing this in the winter when there's snow or has anyone else tried this? Not sure how expensive turf is.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

I gotta say this jibb practice is hard work or maybe my heats turned up to high, lol. Never really practiced but I'm doing my thing for like 10 minutes on a wood beam and sweat is ready to roll off my face. I'm in good shape too. Now I understand why 'park' riders always seem to be less dressed and how to respond to my previous thoughts of, 'aren't they freezing their arses off' with the simple statement, they're body temperature is a lot higher than many carving down the slopes. Takes more energy to jib than riding through three feet of powder all day from what I can tell.

This is my statement of respect to those park oriented guys from a lifetime Pow hound learning to appreciate more of the sport. Can't wait to actually get to the resort and try it out on snow! I suspect learning park makes you a much better rider when you hit the steeps anyways, so quite stoked about that too. Gonna be freakin rad to stoke it up on the mountain. ONE MORE WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

